# housing creobroter nymph, please help



## chrisboy101 (Aug 22, 2007)

hi, i know u can use a yogurt pot/deli cup but what to u put inside it? substrate etc. :?:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 22, 2007)

The most basic thing is just something for the mantis to climb to the top. Lot of people use napkins for that. Substrate is optional although a lot of people use it.


----------



## joossa (Aug 22, 2007)

I use pure dead Sphagnum Moss for substrate (for humidity) and one or two long sticks in all of my deli cups. Works every time.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 22, 2007)

can i use soil/barkchips?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 22, 2007)

Yup


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 22, 2007)

great thanks ben!


----------

